# Poor Elise



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Just realised what makes the TT so good on my way to work this morning - traction and driveability. Â I saw what can only be described as the ramains of a nice metallic blue Lotus Elise. Â Looked very much like he'd come off the roundabout over a little bump (that I know oh so well), lost the back end and spun it round into the armco at the side of the road - the car was a mess but the occupant cell was fine.
I must have got there only a couple of minutes after the incident (someone else was already helping so I didn't stop) but everyone looked fine.

You wouldn't catch a TT behaving that badly.

Rhod


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

know what you mean. i managed to get my mates elise sideways at 20mph last week  he wasnt impressed ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Just realised what makes the TT so good on my way to work this morning - traction and driveability. Â I saw what can only be described as the ramains of a nice metallic blue Lotus Elise. Â Looked very much like he'd come off the roundabout over a little bump (that I know oh so well), lost the back end and spun it round into the armco at the side of the road - the car was a mess but the occupant cell was fine.
> I must have got there only a couple of minutes after the incident (someone else was already helping so I didn't stop) but everyone looked fine.
> 
> You wouldn't catch a TT behaving that badly.
> ...


Ouch. He'd have doubtless been travelling quicker than a TT. Elsies very expensive to repair. Zero electronic aids for the ham-fisted :-X


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

> You wouldn't catch a TT behaving that badly.
> Rhod


Speaking as someone who drives both a TT and an Elise regularly, I can make both behave badly. Whilst the TT has lots of technical assistance and the Elise none, neither car can ignore the laws of physics. Don't think because you have artificial aids, you're invincible.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I've driven an Elise at Hethal in the wet (and dry), and coming out of the top bend before the fast straight, I managed to do a 180 provoked by lift off oversteer at about 20 mph Â  Â So if the roads were wet, then I can fully understand how that chap managed to stuff it. The TT would never bite you in the same way at that speed, driver aids or not!

SBJ


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I very nearly bought an Elise when they first arrived on the scene from Haydon Daytune in Cambridge (who I think have since gone bust). I was put off by two things;

1. The 12 month waiting list (and not a sniff of a discount)

2. The cost of repairs. They had a three week old Elise in the workshop that had spun off on a wet roundabout (covered in spilt diesel said the driver .. of course) and had punctured a sill when bought to a halt by the base of a bent traffic sign. A simple looking repair .. not ! The aluminium side spar was damaged meaning a new chassis/tub; total cost was Â£10k of which Â£7k was labour to strip the car and rebuild it on the new chassis. The damage looked no more than Â£500.

I was able to ring the neck of an Elise shortly afterwards at the Jonathan Palmer event near Bedford. Even when you are 95% expecting it to move out of line you have to be mighty quick (or lucky) to catch it .. I didn't spin but overcorrected via an ungainly tank slapper. And it wasnt raining. An Elise simply isnt going to live with a TT around the wet roundabouts of say ... Milton Keynes. Dont mess with one though if its dry !

TJS

oh.. and I remember being told not to put any weight on the open door ... the hinges/aluiminium fixing couldn't hack it and would buckle.


----------

